# CM10.1 SGSIII VZW hardware buttons are goofy



## gdanko (Jun 25, 2011)

I have noticed this on ALL AOSP-based ROMs for "d2vzw". The device has hardware "menu", "home", and "back" buttons. But if you go to Settings > System > Hardware Keys the following keys are listed:

Home
Menu
Search

There is no search button on the S3. Any ideas why no one has caught this?


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Because CM is built for a ton of devices with some having search buttons and not just ours?


----------

